# Implantation bleeding?????



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi All

Just a quick queries for you knowledgable ladies....

I had IUI 10 days ago. Continuing on the Crinone gel (progesterone) support. 

(tmi alert!!!) This morning I had light brown spotting which has just stopped - when i start af usually have lots of cramping and bleeding usually very heavy from the start. 

Is there any chance this may be implantation bleeding? Or am I raising my hopes to have them dashed yet again   ?

Thank you, Krissi  xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Krissi 

I wish there was a concrete answer to this, but of course there unfortunately isn't. It could be implantation, or it might not. I never had any implantation bleeding, but I know others have had not just a bit of spotting but what they thought was actually AF, and then got a positive on test day regardless. There's just no way of knowing until you test hun   
Only a few days to go now, sending lots of     

Best of luck for OTD, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Suity


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Krissi I had brown spotting about five days before my bfp test.
Got everything crossed for you hun!
                           
Candee
x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Definitely possible for it to be implantation bleeding!  No reason to see this as a negative sign at all.  Wishing you so much luck Krissi      Let this be the one!  Are you going to hold out until test day?  I know I wouldn't be able to.

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Krissi, hope it's a positive sign for you       . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you for all your support everyone    - it means so much to have you all alongside me   .

I tested this morning and got a bfn - but i guess if this was implantation bleeding i may not get a positive test just yet   

I am going into planner mode and have e-mailled Xytex re what their avaliabliity is on some donors so if it is a negative i can start looking forward (but have given any potential embryo a good talking to that i hoped it gets tucked in ASAP!).

Thank you, thank you, thank you, Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

sounds good krissi!!

Bingbong x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I really hope its a good sign but now you know you wont get that bfp in next few days as its only just making hormone- ive got everything crossed x


----------

